# Just thinking out loud!



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Testing for CL & CAE is something that I have never done. I only have 3 does but I still would like to know for sure. None have ever had any signs/symptoms of either. Katie, the oldest, came from FL. I helped her breeder out for the winter and got Katie as a gift. If you want to have a lot of fun, just haul a 3 mo old doeling from FL to PA (about 1000 mi.) Kizzy is the result of Katie's first breeding. If you want to have MORE fun, transport a 10 mo. old doeling Back to FL, for the winter. Katie was bred where she was born. Neither have been around any other goats, except when they were bred, here in PA. Madam is Katie's daughter from her 2nd freshening. Liz's buck, Chief, is Madam's sire. I'm *SURE* that Liz's herd is disease free. I don't know if the FL breeder ever had any of hers checked. I want to know yet don't want to know. I know that that sounds dumb, but I sure don't want to expose any one to any thing because of my girls. I would not put them down, but keep them here and NOT breed them. Any thoughts?
Candy :shrug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally test everything that MAY come to the ranch. I test before they even start up my driveway, then if the tests are clean then they come home and I introduce them into the herd. The only time this varies is if I truely know the breeder and they can show me test results with in the past couple months, and I know for a fact that they run a closed herd also.

To me it is just safer that way. I am not exposing my herd to anything and I am not exposing anyone elses.

I truely wish that more people did test, as I was going to get goats from 2 different herds in the past couple months. Both herd looked gorgeous. Well toned, healthy looking animals that the breeders swore were healthy and that they were from a clean herd - well, one herd had CAE running through half of it, and the other herd had CL. So really you never know until you test.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

This is the first yr we've had testing done. Our foundation does and all breedings have all been from the same place...no new ones brought in.
This yr an opputunity to use a buck from a different farm who is tested.
So now my girls are all tested CAE & CL neg. The vet told me people call about who tests so thats another plus. I knew they were fine, but having that official paper to prove it to potential buyers or using someone elses buck is extra piece of mind.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

How much does it cost to test?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cost: depends on the lab, WWADL its $6.oo for CAE .

so allison-----did you draw blood this weekend?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

How much does CL cost, Alaska Boers?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally use WADDL for my blood testing for disease and also for my fecals. I typically will draw blood on Friday, Sat, or Sun and then mail the samples to WADDL on Monday morning through FED EX overnight. It is neat, as you use their FED EX account and print the label - then FED EX comes to you to pick up and you do not have to pay at that moment. They bill you for the bloodwork and the shipping later.

Blood results are back either Thursday or Friday. You can call and receive the results or have them faxed and then they also mail you a hard copy of the results. You can talk to a vet about your results when ever you want or if you need some clarification on something.

The cost is a set $10.00 case fee no matter how many samples are submitted then the cost of the tests. For out of state residents (out of Washington) to have CAE, CL, and Johnes tested it is $21.00 each. So really it is not bad at all. Now I have a washington mailing address, so I get it just a tad cheaper per head.

I can't remember off hand how much a fecal is - but I think it is under $20.00 and it is checking for everything!

Alaksaboers - I am sorry, I did not get the video done. It was icky, rainy and we didn't have a 3rd person to take the video, as the kids stayed in town all weekend - but I didn't forget about you!!! I promise!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Talitha -

You can go to this site, and it lists the costs - CAE is $6.00, CL is $9.00, Johnes is $6.00

http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts_waddl/fees.aspx


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh thanks! With your 1st post I thought that it was $21 for each test. I was thinking that was a lot, but I see $21 for all of them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been putting serious thought into all of this and right now, well as much as I'd like to see it on paper that my goats are healthy....it's a scary thought let alone the $$$$ involved, If there were a reputable lab here in PA that wouldn't be so high in price, I may do the testing for CAE and Cl....but also too is the fact that I would have to raise prices on kids going out to help cover the cost of testing....as it is I vaccinate yearly for CD/T and Cl....Colorado Serum vaccine, Not ever have I second guessed the health of my goats because I don't test.....and it would be peace of mind to know that IF something did come up later down the road, it could not be "traced" back to my herd. It is something to consider though...now if I could get the guts to stick them myself as well as find something close by that won't charge an arm and a leg.

Any and all goats that have been here have been healthy to my eyes, no outward sign of disease and believe me if there were any questions to the fact of health hey wouldn't be here :wink: 

BTW...Candy, I'm so looking forward to seeing the girls again....as well as Chiefs lil' girl!


----------

